# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات  سامسونج  Samsung Star 3 Duos S5222

## mohamed73

سامسونج Star 3 Duos S5222 جوال جديد نفس مواصفات Samsung Star 3 s5220 ولكن يختلف عنه لانه يعمل بشريحتين     *Samsung S5222 Star 3 Duos*   *مواصفات سامسونج Star 3 Duos S5222 - Samsung Star 3 Duos S5222 Specifications* الالوان
أبيض
أسود    الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 20 MB
يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD حتى 32GB     الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 3.15 MP
إمكانية تصوير فيديو      البطارية
البطارية 1000 mAh أمبير
إمكانية البقاء في وضع الاستعداد حتى 520 ساعة
إمكانية البقاء في وضع التحدث حتى 14 ساعة و 20 دقيقة     مميزات أخرى
النظام مزود بواجهة TouchWiz Lite UI v2.0
Bluetooth 3.0
microUSB v2.0
خدمة الراديو FM radio
واي فاي Wi-Fi
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 95.5 جرام
شاشة TFT باللمس بحجم 3 انش
درجة وضوح الشاشة 240x320 pixels
سمك الجهاز 11.5 mm    الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 - SIM 1
GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 - SIM 2       *عيوب الموبايل Samsung Star 3 Duos S5222*
لايوجد A-GPS
لايدعم 3G
لاتوجد تفنية NFC     *سعر سامسونج Star 3 Duos S5222 Star 3 Duos S5222 - اسعار Samsung Star 3 Duos S5222 prices*
سعر Star 3 Duos S5222 بالدولار : تقريبا 132 دولار امريكي
سعر Samsung Star 3 Duos S5222 بالجنبيه الاستراليني: أقل من £ 90 جنيه استرليني
سعر Samsung Star 3 Duos S5222 في السعودية : تقريبا 495 ريال سعودي
سعر Samsung Star 3 Duos S5222 في مصر : تقريبا 795 جنيه مصر * ملاحظة الاسعار تقريبية ممكن تختلف عند الشراء      *صور سامسونج Star 3 Duos S5222 , Samsung Star 3 Duos S5222 images*

----------

